
Which languages/frameworks would help me be viable anywhere in the US? - spectec
To add to that question: What languages&#x2F;frameworks would aid in my quest to become “independent”?<p>I’m expecting my wife’s medical school will have me moving a few different places in the US in the next 4-8 years. As is the case, not every city in the US is a tech haven and I need to make sure my skills make me as viable as possible. This could even mean I might need to do freelancing or independent work that could bring in money. What sort of programming languages or types of programming(front end, mobile, etc.) do you think could help me realize this goal? I’m a senior in college if that matters.
======
chipuni
Take any answer you get on ANY discussion with a grain of salt. Bluntly, most
people will answer "The language I use."

Instead, visit jobs websites with current positions. Look for software jobs.
Make a list of the keywords (languages, frameworks, whatever) that appear in
those jobs. You'll quickly make a list of what's really wanted.

Some websites aggregate that data for you -- [https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-
index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/) is one of the most famous -- but
it's better to choose your own biases than to use the biases of any
aggregator.

~~~
spectec
Good advice, itll definitely be a summer project for me. Thanks

------
alsoicode
You certainly can't go wrong with the JavaScript/TypeScript ecosystem. With
JavaScript, you can build web applications, APIs, compile-to-native mobile
applications, desktop applications via Electron (and others).

~~~
spectec
Yea, I was looking into JS and maybe React to go along with it. You dont think
the markets “saturated” with web devs atm? Just wondering what someone else
thinks

